# BEIJING | Tongzhou Transportation Hub | 240m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Beijing's mega underground transportation hub: Ecology meets comfort







news.cgtn.com






China Construction First Group consortium wins bid for Asia's largest underground transportation hub



项目西北侧主楼还预留了地上240米的城市副中心地标性超高层建筑，其底板厚度达4.5米。*“工程在地下施工阶段成功预留地上240米超高层建筑的基础，这在国内从未有过先例。*





又一国内先例！城市副中心站迎来首根“巨无霸”！预留139万㎡城市综合体！


又一国内先例！城市副中心站迎来首根“巨无霸”！预留139万㎡城市综合体！,变电所,轨道交通,平谷线




www.163.com















By machenleilei


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-10 by idavailable


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-27 by idavailable


----------

